# Looking for work in Munich, Germany - TV, Film, teaching english, writing,photography



## Latarina

Hello!

I am in Munich at the moment and looking for employment. I'm searching everywhere, but not coming up with anything sound. More complicated than usual...having some work permit and language problems in finding something.

I speak fluent english (am learning German - that's the language problem).
I specialize in television and film (have worked in a post house for two years, finished school in '06) - I have worked as a camera assist, done lighing, cable pulling, editing, dubbing and digitizing (my time at the post house), and several others..
I do photography.
I write.
I am nearly finished a TEFL course for teaching english as a foreign language.
I can only work if my employer is willing to get me a work permit (I am not here under a Youth Mobility Scheme Visa). (That's the visa problem)
I'm outgoing, quirky and simply wonderful.

The job market in general has not been the kindest this last little while, as far as I've been following it since I was travelling abroad. But given even more restrictions what with the visa and language...it's quite fun. So here I am on a forum. I've found myself trying to slowly stay in Munich, due to someone very special...so I will give all I have to muster - times twenty.

If there are any interests on this topic, I would greatly appreciate to hear them.

Cheers,


Kat


----------

